# time between ovulation and menstruation



## Sarahfina

Forgive me, I know I should know this...but can anyone tell me if my assumption is correct, that once you have ovulated you will menstruate within 2 weeks? I know every woman has her own cycle, and thus it is important to know your own rythyms, but I have somehow come to believe that it is the period between your last mensturation and your next ovulation that could be variable, but that once ovulation has occured, it is a sure 2 weeks before you bleed. Anyone able to confirm or deny this?

Sarahfina


----------



## Contented73

Generally, yes.

The time between ovulation and the next period is called the luteal phase. A very typical luteal phase is 14 days, although it does vary from woman to woman -- anywhere from about 10 days to 16 days. For most women, the length of their individual luteal phase stays pretty much consistant month to month. That's why you can be quite sure that you're pregnant if you don't get a period after 17 days after ovulation (assuming your temperature stays high).

By comparison, the phase prior to ovulation can vary dramatically month to month for a woman. It is very unusual that a woman has a "normal" 14 days leading up to ovulation, month after month, year after year. More typically, the time varies occassionally - by days or even weeks - based on things going on in the woman's life -- illness, stress, nutrition, etc. That's why the rhythm method of birth control doesn't really work.


----------



## texaspeach

ITA with contented73


----------



## noorjahan

Yes, time between ovulation and menstruation in ideal world should be 14 days.

However, like pps mentioned it varies from 10-12 days for some. And for those who have LP defect it may be less than 9 days (for ex, mine was 7 days few cycles ago.)


----------



## 425lisamarie

Mine is really long, and right now my cycles are really, really long because I keep losing weight


----------



## akcowgirl

I totally agree with PP i have a LP defect and my days past O are only about 8 days but i O on day 18 like clockwork. It makes getting PG very hard atlest for me.


----------



## jillmamma

I wanted to add...after having a baby and nursing, sometimes the luteal phase starts out short after your first AF, then gradually lengthens back to normal with time.


----------

